# Ahh... Bach



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Ah yes, Radar's all-purpose pickup line. That did bring a smile.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

[video]




[video]




Could use a bit of flute?

[video]




That's more like it.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

[video]



 video]


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

There's always this. One of my faves.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Ewww, Bach


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2019)




----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

I remember this one on am radio from my kiddom.

[video]


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

mhammer said:


>


I was in grade school when I got that recerd; after listening to it bands like The Monkees and The Beatles and such all seemed kinda lame.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Wardo said:


> I was in grade school when I got that recerd; after listening to it bands like The Monkees and The Beatles and such all seemed kinda lame.


My best friend had the album. I kept borrowing it from him. I always thought it had some of Robin Trower's best work. But maybe that was because it was so different from everything else at the time.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah, Procol and a few other bands from the era got me into classical music very early on and particularly the Baroque.

Vivaldi, Bach, Handle; them fuckers could lay it down and that was obvious even to a long haired ******* like me back then.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)




----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)




----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)




----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

That is Bach and it rocks
It's a rock block of Bach
That he learned in the school
Called the school of hard knocks


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Somehow whenever I hear "Ah, Bach" I smile & am glad others remember that--and look to see who doesn't get the reference...


----------

